# الأقسام التقنية > التصميم والجرافيكس >  كتاب شرح الفوتوشوب كامل بالصور والامثلة

## shams spring

*السلام عليكم اعضاء منتدى الحصن 

اقدم اليكم كتاب شرح الفوتوشوب بالصور والامثلة ... يفيد المبدتدئين بشكل كبير 
اتمنى لكم الفائدة

حمل من هنا* 
*http://downloads.ps-revolution.com/E-books/psdfull.zip*

----------


## totoalharbi

شكرررررررررررررا كتيرررررررر

----------


## shams spring

*العفو توتو ...بتمنى الافادة ^_^*

----------


## دموع الغصون

لمحة تعريفية مختصرة وبسيطة جداً
الله يعطيكِ العافية شمس على الطرح

----------

